# Project A3: Oettinger Grille Install



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The exterior of our Project A3 DSG has been fairly extensively modified. With the muscular Nothelle widebody kit, aggressive Schmidt wheels and other small touches, one wonders just what’s left to do. One new piece that has popped onto our radar as an interesting addition to help finish the car off is Oettinger’s sport grille. 
* Full Story *


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Very good choice. Nice writeup as well.
I think I found my aftermarket grill


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ugh, no thanks . . . . looks like a big gaping hole.
Dave


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

Doesn't suit that particular A3 at all IMO. The black Oettinger grill would probably have worked better. And while I'm a huge fan of debadging, the shield grill looks awfully awkward sans rings.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_Doesn't suit that particular A3 at all IMO. The black Oettinger grill would probably have worked better. And while I'm a huge fan of debadging, the shield grill looks awfully awkward sans rings.

The reason i didnt go with black is because it didnt match anything on the outside of the car and would have been too dark. I didnt want it dark.
pic with rings


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Definitely rebalances the whole thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (uv23)*

yeah the rings make a big difference


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks great with Murano and S4 mirrors.
Mine is in customs, I should have it soon with all the other goodies!!


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_yeah the rings make a big difference

Just curious, you mentioned it being hard to mount due to their being less contact space for the rings on the mesh...and I'm just thinking, not suggesting it in the least, but have you thought about maybe sticking it where the license plate should be? I wonder how that would look...


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

I just bought and installed a Caractere grill for my car. You had to use both the Audi rings AND the original chrome surround, and it needed to be painted, so the Oettinger piece seems like a better value.
I love the look, but I couldn't leave the rings off - the car looked too odd to me. I found a way to mount the factory rings, but I like the way the badgeless grill looks on this A3.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Ttuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ttuk* »_
Just curious, you mentioned it being hard to mount due to their being less contact space for the rings on the mesh...and I'm just thinking, not suggesting it in the least, but have you thought about maybe sticking it where the license plate should be? I wonder how that would look...

we did try this and it didnt look right just because we are all so used to seing them mounted up higher. on the plate frame they were just too low.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

It's hard getting good contrast in sunlight which is likely why it looks like a black hole in the pictures. This isnt a lot better but here you can see the beautiful honeycomb ala the "RS" style grilles. Looks very sharp IMO.








cheers! Mike


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

thanks for the brightening mike.
check out newsstands in september for the premiere issue of DubFest magazine. full article in there with close shots of the grill


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

I keep telling Brian he should do it Le Mans style and put it on the hood.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will see if we have an A3/A4 badge in stock tomorrow cause its smaller and take a pic of it on the hood.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i will see if we have an A3/A4 badge in stock tomorrow cause its smaller and take a pic of it on the hood.

I'll save you a little work....


----------



## Hemi426r (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I like it. looks nice with the rings. Ditch the center license plate bracket. it'l look better. just a thought.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

With direct sunlight on the front, I'm sure it would look better in photos. As it is, I am in no doubt it looks 100 times better in person than on "film".
In any case, this project's moving along steadily... Good job!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Hemi426r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hemi426r* »_I like it. looks nice with the rings. Ditch the center license plate bracket. it'l look better. just a thought.

You cant do that. That whole center bar is physically part of the entire grill.
Plus the bumper support is behind it and it wouldnt look nice through the grill.
Thanks for the Pshop dan.


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
I'll save you a little work....









Not feeling it personally...I would prefer completely without it instead of on the hood. But it ain't my car and maybe it would look better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sickstyle83 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ttuk)*

that looks pretty dope on the hood. Like a luxury car. completely different look.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

maybe if the grill was smaller.. (then it would look better in the leman style)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Downside is, with decals it looks realllly busy.. I know we do decals for shows, but it would look better with no decals if you did it on the hood.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

but the bonus for mr. achorn is the car was shot for the mag with the fourtitude.com logos on the side, but i do agree, if the KW sticker was not on the hood the rings could look cool there.
here are some more up close pictures taken last night at a VW/Audi GTG

















































_Modified by ProjectA3 at 9:47 PM 7/30/2006_


_Modified by ProjectA3 at 9:48 PM 7/30/2006_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Schnell und schmutzig sticker removal.
I vote for rings on the hood. Be a pioneer!


----------



## Hemi426r (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Ttuk)*

I understand . but it would be unlike any other audi front end. Like i said. just a thought.. By the way Project A3 Is one of the best looking A3's around.. Murano Green was a good choice.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Hemi426r)*

Gracias senor


----------



## .defunkt. (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hemi426r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hemi426r* »_.. By the way Project A3 Is one of the best looking A3's around.. Murano Green was a good choice. 

Agreed. What can be possibly left? Is there anything? Knowing you, you'll find a way to pick up some more sponsors.
Dude, I'm so pissed I missed that GTG. Got any extra "dope" stickers?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (.defunkt.)*

IMO the A6 rings are just slightly too small on there. Just a suggestion... Take the stock A3 rings and somehow plastic-weld some plastic sticks behind the rings to attach them on the grille. Then maybe even sand the rings down and paint them silver. Would match with the grille frame.
But IMO it doesn't seem very throughly-thought that Oettinger didn't design a holder for the rings that would attach to the grille. And holder because the rings IMO look better with some visual support under them a la stock grille, instead of just slapped on the mesh.
Anyway, I really like the Oettinger grille frame shape. Looks great, but then again, somehow with the flat silver (IMO again) it doesn't go with the shiny wheel lips and mirrors anymore.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

the rear A6 trunk rings are just about the same size as the OEM A3 front rings but with an easier way to attach them.
and i probably will paint them a matte silver to match the grill surround.
there are a few things in the works for the future. possibly a two-tone paint scheme black/murano but not sure about that one yet. also working with Eurojet racing on a few other things now too.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

not a fan, but to each his/her own.


----------

